# Job site temp power



## Elect-Rick (Dec 28, 2014)

Just curious on how other EC's run their services to multiple temp power panels for bigger jobs.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Elect-Rick said:


> Just curious on how other EC's run their services to multiple temp power panels for bigger jobs.


You would simply have the main temp service on the first floor and feed sub panels on the upper floors as needed..


----------



## johnny_a (Sep 22, 2013)

On our current job we decided on a temporary service with a small sub panel each floor. Also ran all our hallway receptacles and hallway lighting to tempservice with slack to reroute to the main service after. Less wasted material on temp lighting, just replace the pigtail with a fixture in a few months
Guess I will find out in a few months if this method was worth the effort


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SE, tray cable or MC depends on the job.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Where a 50A receptacle is needed and the panel is energized, I feed a small 120/240 125A panel with quad GFCI receptacles mounted on an old air handler box.

I plug into the receptacle and turn every other circuit off, in the main panel, so other trades can pull power.

In the winter I set a thermostat so the heat strip comes on and off. In the summer, we just run the fan.

No propane, electric or kero fuel or tripped breakers.


----------

